# Generelle Frage zu RAID Strategie

## hambuergaer

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte bei einem Kunden (kleines Fotostudio, nur digitale Fotografie, hohes Datenaufkommen) einen Gentoo Server installieren. Das Gerät dient als Datenspeicher für digitale Bilder. Anforderungen des Kunden sind schnellere Zugriffszeiten als bisher und Datensicherheit. 

Den Server möchte ich gerne mit einem 3Ware Escalade 8506 - 8 Hardware- Raid Controller ausstatten. Dazu habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

- 2 x IBM SATA 250GB 8MB Cache 7200rpm zu einem RAID 0 zusammenfassen (für die Performance)

- 2 x IBM SATA 250GB 8MB Cache 7200rpm sollen die ersten beiden Platten spiegeln, also RAID 1

Ist das zu empfehlen? Oder sollte ich ein RAID 5 erstellen?

Und dann noch eine Frage zum Dateisystem:

- soll ich ein ext3 oder lieber ein raiser erstellen?

Über ein paar Meinungen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß, hambuergaer.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Kurz: Raid10 bringt mehr Performance als Raid5, bei höheren Kosten (ohne Kontroller) für die gleiche Arraygröße. Da bei Raid 10 keine XOR-Berechnungen anfallen, läßt sich wiederum beim Kontroller sparen (Linuxraid über die MoBoeigenen Sata Anschlüsse). Bei deiner Plattenkonfiguration wäre sogar die Raid 10 Variante in Verbindung mit Linuxraid günstiger, als das 3Ware-Raid 5 Pendant.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *hambuergaer wrote:*   

> Ist das zu empfehlen? Oder sollte ich ein RAID 5 erstellen?

 

Ich würde ein RAID5 aufsetzen. RAID5 ist meine Meinung nach das beste wenn's um Sicherheit und! Geschwindigkeit geht... obendrein hast du mit RAID5 mehr nutzbaren Speicherplatz....

 *hambuergaer wrote:*   

> Und dann noch eine Frage zum Dateisystem.

 

Ich selbst benutze auf meinen Rechnern zwar Reiser, - aber dennoch denke ich das ein ext3 viel besser ist wenn es wirklich um Datensicherheit geht!

LG Hilefoks

EDIT: Okay, RAID10 ist sicher noch um einiges schöner  :Wink: 

----------

## platinumviper

Wenn Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeit wichtig sind, kommt eigentlich nur ein externes U320 SCSI RAID 5 System mit mindestens einer Spare-Disk in Frage. Ein Ersatz-Server sollte auch daneben stehen, dann muß im Notfall nur das/die Kabel umgesteckt werden.

platinumviper

----------

## hambuergaer

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
>  *hambuergaer wrote:*   Ist das zu empfehlen? Oder sollte ich ein RAID 5 erstellen? 
> 
> Ich würde ein RAID5 aufsetzen. RAID5 ist meine Meinung nach das beste wenn's um Sicherheit und! Geschwindigkeit geht... obendrein hast du mit RAID5 mehr nutzbaren Speicherplatz....
> ...

 

hi Hilefoks,

ich tendiere wohl auch eher zu einer raid 5 lösung. aber dafür brauche ich mindestens 3 platten, oder? so hab ich es jedenfalls im www gefunden:

"RAID 5 bietet sowohl gesteigerte Performance als auch Redundanz und ist damit die beliebteste RAID-Variante. Darüber hinaus ist es die kostengünstigste Möglichkeit, Daten auf mehr als 2 Festplatten mit Redundanz zu speichern. Es werden mindestens 3 Platten benötigt. Bei n Platten sind (n-1)/n der Gesamtkapazität nutzbar; das restliche 1/n wird für die Paritätsdaten (Redundanz) benötigt. Zum Vergleich: bei RAID 1 lassen sich nur ½ der realen Kapazität wirklich verwenden. Die Daten werden wie bei RAID 0 auf alle Festplatten verteilt. Die Paritätsinformationen werden jedoch nicht wie bei RAID 4 auf einer Platte konzentriert, sondern verteilt. Die Berechnung der Parität erfordert leistungsfähige RAID-Controller und führt beim Schreiben zu leichter bis erheblicher Verminderung der Datentransferrate im Vergleich zu RAID 0. Da die Paritätsinformationen beim Lesen nicht benötigt werden, stehen alle Platten zum parallelen Zugriff zur Verfügung. Bei RAID 5 ist die Datensicherheit beim Ausfall einer Platte gewährleistet!"

d.h., wenn ich den platz von vier platten nutzen will, dann muss ich 4x250gb für den speicherplatz eine fünfte für die parität einbauen? muss die dann auch 250gb haben?

gruß, hambuergaer.

----------

## toskala

ich präferiere ja nach wie vor ein raid10... und wenn dann bitte nen hardware raid, software raid is imho einfach krampf.

----------

## hambuergaer

hi toskala  :Smile: 

ja, ist denn raid5 nicht schneller als raid10? der 3ware ist übrigens ein hardware controller. was anderes kommt da net rein  :Wink: 

----------

## Kev111

Hi,

 *hambuergaer wrote:*   

> d.h., wenn ich den platz von vier platten nutzen will, dann muss ich 4x250gb für den speicherplatz eine fünfte für die parität einbauen? muss die dann auch 250gb haben? 

 

Deine "Paritätsplatte" muss genauso groß, wie die Anderen sein. Aber unter Raid 5 gibt es keine Paritätsplatte, die Paritärsinformationen werden auf alle Platten im Raid-Verbund verteilt.

Ich würde dir ebenfalls Raid 10 empfehlen.

Und raid5 ist NICHT schneller als raid 10. Beim Schreiben ist es langsamer.

----------

## Haldir

Für die Kundenanforderung wäre Raid10 nicht falsch in Zusammenhang mit GBit Lan (und natürlich passenden Mobo (PCI-X)).

Nehmen wir mal an er hat 1000 Bilder pro Verzeichnis mit ungefähr 10MB Größe, da würde sich das Raid10 anbieten, jedoch wäre Raid5 in etwa genauso schnell beim Lesen, schreibend wird er wohl eh weniger Daten liefern.

Nimm ein HotSwappable Gehäuse und 5 Platten, 4 in Raid5 + eine Spare.

Edit: Ich würd auch bei Raid10 eine Spare mit einbauen  :Smile: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Nehmen wir mal an er hat 1000 Bilder pro Verzeichnis mit ungefähr 10MB Größe,

 

Das wird wohl nicht reichen, die Digitalrückteile von Hasselblad z.B. liefern als minimale Dateigrösse 66 MB pro Bild (8 Bit Farbtiefe), die Obergrenze liegt bei ca 0,5 GB pro Bild.

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Nimm ein HotSwappable Gehäuse und 5 Platten, 4 in Raid5 + eine Spare.

 

Seh ich auch so, mindestens eine Spareplatte ist Pflicht, schliesslich liegt das wichtigste Firmenkapital auf dem RAID. Bandsicherungen sind aber auch wichtig, RAID schützt nicht vor Feuer, Wasser ...  :Wink: 

platinumviper

----------

## hambuergaer

ok, ich werde raid 10 machen...

dann noch eine frage. könnt ihr mir ein externes usb 2.0 gehäuse empfehlen, dass sata platten bis 400gb schluckt? da soll dann zusätzlich zum raid noch eine sicherung abgelegt werden.

gruß, hambuergaer.

----------

## Kev111

also ich hab dieses Hier:

http://www.arlt.com/shop/warenkorb.php?subm=get_it&artnr=1170300

aber als IDE Version zusammen mit einer 160er Platte.

Das Gehäuse ist angegeben mit >250 GB, müstest mal nachfragen bis wieviel es geht.

Und keine Angst, das gibt es auch ohne "Beleuchtung".

Es funktioniert bei mir tadellos unter Gentoo als USB Mass Storage Device.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es da größere Unterschiede gibt.

----------

## hambuergaer

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> also ich hab dieses Hier:
> 
> http://www.arlt.com/shop/warenkorb.php?subm=get_it&artnr=1170300
> 
> aber als IDE Version zusammen mit einer 160er Platte.
> ...

 

jep, an die icybox von raidsonic hatte ich auch gedacht... aber ohne licht und in schwarz  :Smile:  ist der datendurchsatz denn gut? wenn ich 400gb sichern will, dann soll das nicht 8 tage dauern  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also hier haben wir Datentransferraten von 12 - 20 MB/s. Leider reagiert der Rechner während des USB-Zugriffs nicht besonders gut, aber das wird wohl kaum am USB-Gehäuse liegen.

----------

## Kev111

Mein Datendurchsatz liegt bei 25 Mbyte/s, allerdings wird der Bremsfaktor meine lokale Festplatte sein (Laptop...).

Wenn du willst, kann ich die Platte mal an meinen Game/Videobearbeitungs Rechner anschließen, dort hab ich ein S-ATA Raid Level 0.

----------

## hambuergaer

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Mein Datendurchsatz liegt bei 25 Mbyte/s, allerdings wird der Bremsfaktor meine lokale Festplatte sein (Laptop...).
> 
> Wenn du willst, kann ich die Platte mal an meinen Game/Videobearbeitungs Rechner anschließen, dort hab ich ein S-ATA Raid Level 0.

 

wenn du das machen würdest  :Smile:  das wäre SUPI  :Smile: 

----------

## Haldir

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *Haldir wrote:*   Nehmen wir mal an er hat 1000 Bilder pro Verzeichnis mit ungefähr 10MB Größe, 
> 
> Das wird wohl nicht reichen, die Digitalrückteile von Hasselblad z.B. liefern als minimale Dateigrösse 66 MB pro Bild (8 Bit Farbtiefe), die Obergrenze liegt bei ca 0,5 GB pro Bild.
> 
> platinumviper

 

Ja, ich kenn nur die alten Phase One Rückenteile für die Mittelformat Kameras (damals hatten die auch nur 8MP und deren RAW Format bei 24bit war im Durschschnitt 10MB (LZW komprimiert afaik)).

Die aktuellen mit 25MP kommen schon eher auf die Größen die du angibst  :Smile: 

----------

## Kev111

 *hambuergaer wrote:*   

>  *Kev111 wrote:*   Mein Datendurchsatz liegt bei 25 Mbyte/s, allerdings wird der Bremsfaktor meine lokale Festplatte sein (Laptop...).
> 
> Wenn du willst, kann ich die Platte mal an meinen Game/Videobearbeitungs Rechner anschließen, dort hab ich ein S-ATA Raid Level 0. 
> 
> wenn du das machen würdest  das wäre SUPI 

 

Tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Der Rechner ist aufgrund der Nutzungsart (Spiele, Videobearbeitung) mein einziger Windoof Rechner. Da ich an diesem bisher noch kein USB 2.0 Gerät gebraucht habe, ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass der installierte Standardtreiber den USB 2 Standard nicht benutzt.

Wenn ich die Festplatte einstecke bekomme ich also immer die Meldung von wegen Highspeed gerät an nicht Highspeed USB Port...

Ich habe nun letztes Wochenende alles Mögliche ausprobiert, den USB Port zum Laufen zu bekommen, aber da der Hersteller irgendwie für dieses Board nur 98/ME Treiber anbietet, habe ich es leider nicht hinbekommen.

Ich habe auch die vielfach empfohlenen orange USB 2.0 Treiber probiert, welche mit einem Fehler abstürzen.

Deswegen kann ich die versprochene Geschwindigkeitsmessung nicht durchführen, tut mir leid.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, das Board ist ein K7S8XE+ von AsRock. Hilfe ist derseits auch gerne willkommen, damit ich den Test doch noch durchführen kann.

Wenn nicht, melde ich mich wieder, falls ich es doch irgendwie hinbekommen habe.

----------

## hambuergaer

danke Kev111 für die mühe!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

